# Outlook 2007 Hangs on Startup



## bbroman

I'm sure this has been a thread before, but I couldn't find it. Whenever I open Outlook 2007, the yellow start-up thing popped up, but then I got the standard "encountered an error, sorry for the inconvenience" error message. It happens in normal mode or safe mode. I've run Microsoft Office Diagnostics and it didn't help. I run XP, and I'd love it if I didn't have to uninstall or reinstall Outlook.


----------



## bbroman

bump

I did the Detect and Repair thing. Nothing happened. Please help!


----------



## juanluisperu

hey...Im glad to see Im not the only one with the same issue. I havent find a solution yet however I did notice one thing, If I start Outlook 2007 without being connected to the internet (in my case I turn off the wifi connection) then it opens fine. Once its opened, then I proceed to activate the internet connection on my computer and it works fine. 

It seems as if the Outlook tends to hang while it does the automatic "send and receive" at start up. By having the internet connection off at start up, then the outlook simply can not do the "send and receive" and it does not hang. I know is not a solution but it is a temporary solution for me while I get to the bottom of it, soooo...anybody please also help!.

Juan


----------



## djaburg

There could be a couple of things causing issue. I've had corrupted .pst files cause the issue and I've also had .pst files that were too big causing fits. Prior to the 2003 version, there was a max size of 2GB on the pst file since it was basically MS Access based. I usually start with running the SCANPST.EXE utility, which is normally found in C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Mapi\1033 or you can just search for it. When it's run you need to provide the location of your outlook.pst (or whatever you've called it if different).

Sometimes, in drastic cases, I've exited outlook, renamed the current pst and then restarted outlook. Of course you'll get an error indicating that the pst file can't be found and you'll have an option to create a new one. Once you do that, see if you can send/receive messages. If you can, then you know that your .pst file is damaged. But wait, there's more. NOW you can go through the process of importing your messages, contacts, tasks, calendar items and such from your old pst file. Typically you'll encounter an error once you hit the spot in the old pst file that's screwed up. If you do get an error, don't panic. You'll simply have to import the folders one at a time until you hit the bad one and then at least you'll be able to move on.


----------



## bbroman

djaburg said:


> There could be a couple of things causing issue. I've had corrupted .pst files cause the issue and I've also had .pst files that were too big causing fits. Prior to the 2003 version, there was a max size of 2GB on the pst file since it was basically MS Access based. I usually start with running the SCANPST.EXE utility, which is normally found in C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Mapi\1033 or you can just search for it. When it's run you need to provide the location of your outlook.pst (or whatever you've called it if different).


Thank you so much, this did it! I never would've thought of that.


----------



## maninath

HI,

Nothing to worry,
There may be an issue with outlook profile also, got corrupt.

Go to start - control panel - mail icon - create a new profile with same configuration.

then open outlook, if you get same error message again,,,

then create a new windows user account and try it,,,,IF still same errors get back to me,,,I will guide you furthur................


----------



## davidmorris

maninath said:


> HI,
> 
> Nothing to worry,
> There may be an issue with outlook profile also, got corrupt.
> 
> Go to start - control panel - mail icon - create a new profile with same configuration.
> 
> then open outlook, if you get same error message again,,,
> 
> then create a new windows user account and try it,,,,IF still same errors get back to me,,,I will guide you furthur................


I tried to do that but the outlook still hangs. Whenever i open a new mail and start typing it hangs halfway through my text. Even if i just open my mails it still hangs. But if i plug out my network cable and work on outlook it works fine. I tried to set up the exchange account on a totaly different machine, but it still hangs. I deleted the mailbox from the exchange server and recreated it, but still hangs

Please help


----------



## azmak

click start = run = type outlook /resetnavpane and click on Ok


----------



## davidmorris

Hi There

It looks like whenever outlook is opened and the mail is trying to connect to the exchange it hangs. Even if you try to close outlook it hangs.

Thanks in Advance


----------

